# Creepy Kids Shows



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Didn't see a thread like this, which sorta surprises me since I'm sure there are lots of examples.


----------



## jdsteel82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Crap! When I have kids I might as well just let them drop acid at 2yrs! How is that Wiggles on TV?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That first one made me think of Robin Williams as Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That Wiggles clip is old..and it creeped me & my kids out when it was on....

and what's with the tranny granny!!>??


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

I FREAKING DARE YOU TO FIND SOMETHING CREEPIER!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That wasn't creepy, Mcnab. It was just annoying.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> That wasn't creepy, Mcnab. It was just annoying.


agreed


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Harsh... creeped me out.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

creeeeepy!
Let's add this freak to the mix. In the first 30 seconds I got a shiver....now i need some choclate and my teddy bear


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ohh here's one you'll never let you children watch. I have no idea what they were thinking in the editing room with this one.


----------



## Mcnab (Oct 13, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> creeeeepy!
> Let's add this freak to the mix. In the first 30 seconds I got a shiver....now i need some choclate and my teddy bear
> YouTube - Pee-wee's Playhouse Theme Song












You're kidding right... RIGHT???!??

Pee-Wee's Playhouse WAS my childhood, I still have every episode of that s**t on VHS!

A friend I had named Brandon, we watched every episode of it, he had never even heard of before we did... but said that was the greatest television he had ever seen.

You should watch an episode and see for yourself how awesome it is.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nope, no kidding going on here. He's way to happy and he creeps me out. sorry if that offends you


----------

